
How computer hacking is becoming Russia’s weapon of choice - happy-go-lucky
https://theconversation.com/how-computer-hacking-is-becoming-russias-weapon-of-choice-72434
======
pizza
I don't know when they'll ever reinstate the draft, but I do know that drafted
kids will hack in the name of natsec. The govt definitely understands that
getting as many kids to code as possible ("basic code literacy") today will
pay off big time over the years. And when "code literacy" becomes part of
standardized testing, don't forget I told ya so!

------
rick_perez
Becoming? Has everyone been under a rock for the last decade and a half?

China and Russia hackers have been breaking into computers all over the
Internet for quite some time.

